# best way to keep a dog from running away



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

My fiance's family's dog has a knack for somehow breaking out of the back yard. What is the best way you have found to keep a dog in your yard without using like the electric fences or collars?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

A tie out.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

But make sure he's far enough away from the fence so that if he's jumping the fence he doesn't wind up hanging himself. 
Or put him inside in a crate when they're gone.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

silly question-but why is he outside, alone?


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't leave the dog out unattended. Bored, stressed dogs get into trouble.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

take the time out to train the dog. you can train a dog not to
door dash, gate dash, jump out the car without a command,
training, training, training, is key. you can't expect a dog
to do what you want when you didn't take the time out
to train the dog.

if you don't know how to train find a trainer.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Any tips on best ways to train? Or something that worked particularly well for your dog?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i have to make several posts to answer your question. i type to slow and i keep getting logged off and what i previously typed is lost.

gate dashing: 

i placed the dog in the yard my dog runs to the rear of the yard. while he's in the back of the yard i prop open the gate and walk away. when the dog returns he leaves the yard. i'm standing off to the side. he leaves the yard and i call him to me. i walk inside the yard and turn with the facing the gate and say "no, don't leave the yard. i take my finger and drag along the opening of the gate while saying "no". i trying to give my dog a visual. i wait a few minutes and put the dog in the yard again. prop open the gate and walk away. dog leaves the yard i do do it again. i do this exercise 3 or 4 times then i stop. i wait 20 minutes and do it all over again. i don't want to burn the dog out so i give him a break in between training. once the dog learns not to gate dash. 

i proof it by by adding in distractions: 

>i have people walk in the yard with their dogs 
and leave.
> i have people treat him and call him.
> i have people pull on his leash.
> i have him retrieve his ball. then i throw
the ball or roll the ball pass the gate.




NutroGeoff said:


> Any tips on best ways to train? Or something that worked particularly well for your dog?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

car door dashing: 

at this point my dog knew stay but i wanted
him to automatically stay and lay down whether he was in the back seat
or the hatch area. place the dog in the car. say "stay, down". i walk away 
leaving the car door open. at home i'll hide behind a bush. my neighbors
lined their car up with my so i can hide behind their car. do the exercise 3 
or 4 timesthen stop giving a 20 minute break. i slowly phased out saying 
"down, stay" and started usuing the hand signal for "down". i slowly phased 
out the hand signal. my dog started laying down anad staying without a command 
or hand signal. to proof it i had people call, treat him and pull on his leash. 
the only time my dog is leashed in the car is for training.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i have to make several posts to answer your question. i type to slow and i keep getting logged off and what i previously typed is lost.
> 
> gate dashing:
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's great advice. She usually tries to escape if someone is leaving through the back gate. I will definitely pass this advice on and hope it helps!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

your friends may want to use a long line when training.



NutroGeoff said:


> Thanks! That's great advice. She usually tries to escape if someone is leaving through the back gate. I will definitely pass this advic e on and hope it helps!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Like a long leash?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, a long line is basically like a long leash. I buy thin rope at Home depot or somewhere, tie a clip on the end and a knot on the other end. 
It gives the dog freedom, but doesn't set it up to make a mistake, If you let the dog drag the line and the dog won't come, just step on the line.

Joe


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Thats perfect. I actually have a 50 foot leash that I used to train Baxter to retrieve a duck decoy from the pond by my house.


----------

